

5 Reasons Why WordPress would benefit from a plugin - djf99
http://zeroturnaround.com/rebellabs/5-reasons-why-wordpress-and-other-cms-would-benefit-from-a-jrebel-like-feature-plugin/

======
theotown
Wordpress was recently described by a developer in my company as "it just
feels so annoying, like running through the forest". Although, it's still
better than many...

------
mikojava
I like the ZT guys

